# Αρχειο >  Παράκληση σε όλα τα μέλη

## xXx

Παρακαλούνται όλα τα μέλη να ενημερώνουν τη διαχείριση, για κάθε τύπου ενόχληση που δέχονται από άλλα μέλη του φόρουμ, έτσι ώστε να προβούμε στις κατάλληλες ενέργειες. 

_Εκ της διευθύνσεως_

----------


## vagelis76

Τις τελευταίες μέρες δεχόμαστε εγγραφές από νέα μέλη που στην ουσία είναι 2ος και 3ος λογαριασμός συγκεκριμένου μέλους που ήδη βρίσκεται σε περιορισμό.
Κάνει εγγραφή λοιπόν και στη συνέχεια στέλνει προσωπικά μηνύματα,που συνήθως βρίζει.Μη δίνεται σημασία και μη χάνετε τη ψυχραιμία σας,είμαστε εμείς εδώ και το διαχειριζόμαστε.
Ζητάμε μόνο τη βοήθεια σας και αν πέσει κάτι στην αντίληψη σας να μας ενημερώσετε για να πράξουμε ανάλογα.

Οι λογαριασμοί που διαγράφηκαν είναι οι παρακάτω...

*gannet
**Longpeg
**shama

Ευχαριστούμε για τη κατανόηση και τη συνεργασία σας !!!!!!*

----------


## vagelis76

Κι άλλος ένα λογαριασμός από το αδιόρθωτο μέλος,έκανε την εμφάνιση του....

*mycteria ibis*

Είναι παρελθόν και αυτός.....

----------


## vagelis76

Σε δουλειά να βρισκόμαστε παιδιά ....

*psyjohn

πάει !!!!!

*

----------


## vagelis76

Ναι δε συνετίστηκε τελικά , αντιθέτως ....
Gull


είναι κακό παρελθόν.

----------


## vagelis76

Και ο "φίλος Τάσος" που του άρεσε η προηγούμενη ανακοίνωσή μου είναι πλέον Παρελθόν....

*tasos22*

Έχουμε ζητήσει τη βοήθεια σας και να μας ενημερώνετε για κάθε παράξενη και ενοχλητική κίνηση.....κάποιοι δε συνεργάζονται *και προσωπικά* με προβληματίζουν.

----------


## vagelis76

*creepy*

----------


## mitsman

Το μελος   raven   αποκλειστηκε.... ειναι ο γνωστος μας Gull.

----------


## xXx

Παρακαλούνται όλα τα μέλη να ενημερώνουν τη διαχείριση, για κάθε τύπου ενόχληση που δέχονται από άλλα μέλη του φόρουμ, έτσι ώστε να προβούμε στις κατάλληλες ενέργειες. 

_Εκ της διευθύνσεως_

----------


## xXx

Παρακαλούνται όλα τα μέλη να ενημερώνουν τη διαχείριση, για κάθε τύπου ενόχληση που δέχονται από άλλα μέλη του φόρουμ, έτσι ώστε να προβούμε στις κατάλληλες ενέργειες. 

_Εκ της διευθύνσεως_

----------


## jk21

Μετα την επαναλαμβανομενη εισοδο του .... ιστορικου πια μελους με τα χιλια user ... και την ακομα μια φορα διαγραφη του ,θα παρακαλεσω να ενημερωθει η διαχειριση ,για οποιαδηποτε ενοχληση μελους μεσω πμ

----------

